# Red compact crankset with Dura Ace FD and shifters?



## Topo Gigio (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi, is anyone using a Red compact crankset with Dura Ace FD? Does it work well? I want to switch my standard DA crankset for a compact, and this is one option...


----------



## orlin03 (Dec 11, 2007)

I believe that the DuraAce front deraillers are specific for standard or regular, but the Red FD can be used with either. The shifter should be A OK...


----------



## Topo Gigio (Jul 14, 2007)

So I would have to use the Red FD with the crankset, and it should work ok with the DA shifters?


----------



## orlin03 (Dec 11, 2007)

That's my understanding. I have the ceramic bb and red fd waiting to go on my bike and be shifted by a DuraAce shifter; just need the crank to show up. My LBS and others assure me that the shifter will work fine, and that the Red FD is the way to go since it will work if I ever want to go with a compact.


----------



## Topo Gigio (Jul 14, 2007)

*Thank you*

Thank you orlin03


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

Topo Gigio said:


> Hi, is anyone using a Red compact crankset with Dura Ace FD? Does it work well? I want to switch my standard DA crankset for a compact, and this is one option...



The DA fd will work fine with a compact crank. The only difference between the 2 would be the height you mount the fd on the seat tube.


----------



## prunepit (Nov 19, 2006)

Im using an older 9sp D/A fd with a new FSA compact 50/34 and it works fine,dont know if that helps.Just had to lower it a little.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I don't think the SRAM front derailleur will work quite right with the Shimano shifters--the crank won't be a problem. I have to say, though, the cranks are the least exciting thing about SRAM's grouppo (besides maybe the brakes). Sell your Dura Ace and go full-on Red!


----------

